# Michigan Flyways Retriever Club - Second Run



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our new girl ran her first hunt tests JH last weekend in Illinois, got two ribbons...

Next AKC tests are this weekend...hope to be JH by Sunday night!

Wish us luck....she is almost ready for SH tests, but we wanted her to run a few JH tests to get used to the whole HT scenario....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations and Good luck!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Where will you be in Michigan?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

abradshaw71 said:


> Where will you be in Michigan?


Based on what I'm hearing from friends who are going - Williamston (near Lansing).


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! have fun.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent job!
Keep it up!
Have fun!

FTGoldens


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> Where will you be in Michigan?



Jorgensen Farms, Bell Oak Road, Williamston, MI 48895

You can find more information on Entryexpress.com


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good Luck!!! I was going to go at first but with all the stuff going around about Omega, I got word Flyways was cancelled so I committed to an agility trial. Oh well. Jorgenson is now open the tests will be there I will be running later this summer. 

Allison, Jorgenson is the former Omega Farm, in Williamston just east of Lansing. Not far off I-96. 

Ann


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Maxs Mom said:


> Good Luck!!! I was going to go at first but with all the stuff going around about Omega, I got word Flyways was cancelled so I committed to an agility trial. Oh well. Jorgenson is now open the tests will be there I will be running later this summer.
> 
> Allison, Jorgenson is the former Omega Farm, in Williamston just east of Lansing. Not far off I-96.
> 
> Ann


I remember you mentioning this. Bummer...I have a wedding I'm going to on Saturday. I think I would rather be watching the hunt test.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We have a new Junior Hunter in our pack....2 weekends, 4 tests, 4 ribbons...Yahoo!
Now on to Seniors!

SUGAR RIVER YUKON'S GOLDEN FOX JH


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations! You had some great weather in Michigan this past weekend.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good job! That was sure quick!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@goldlover68

Congratulations to Foxy!! Your beautiful little red head looked great this weekend. You missed the freezing weather on Saturday that required winter coats on May 17th.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats! 
Where is the picture?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

rhondas said:


> @goldlover68
> 
> Congratulations to Foxy!! Your beautiful little red head looked great this weekend. You missed the freezing weather on Saturday that required winter coats on May 17th.


Thanks again, Rhonda....glad your Goldies did well also....! Now you need to start hunting ducks as you have to dogs that can do the work for you...

CC


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Congrats!
> Where is the picture?


Here you go....


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

moved to new thread


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations!


----------

